# USB mouse wheel not-working and strange 9 button detection



## LRM (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi, being FreeBSD beginner user and having just installed almost everything I need, I'm running into problems while trying to configure my mouse wheel.

I've already tried changing xorg.conf. Both imwheel and xev utilities are installed.

Unless I remove the ZAxisMapping option in xorg.conf, xev can detect the wheel events as Button 8 and 9 (which I found strange, my mouse should have 5 buttons including the wheel).

I've also added the option 
	
	



```
moused_flags='-z 4'
```
 in my /etc/rc.conf.

Sice I've not found any solution googling a little, I'd appreciate your help a lot.

Useful files:
xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/crmwiGv4
rc.conf : http://pastebin.com/jz9hPVeC
Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/8MaXTuJp


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2011)

LRM said:
			
		

> Unless I remove the ZAxisMapping option in xorg.conf, xev can detect the wheel events as Button 8 and 9 (which I found strange, my mouse should have 5 buttons including the wheel).


Some mice use a different set of buttons or have them mapped elsewhere. Try setting *ZAxisMapping* to 8 and 9:

```
Option "ZAxisMapping" "8 9"
```


----------



## LRM (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Solved] Disabling flag -z 4*

Hi,

After disabling the flag -z 4 and rebooting, xev has detected the wheel as buttons 4 and 5 and everything worked like a charm. Thank you for your help.


----------

